# Tuna Fishing



## wvondo (Sep 10, 2003)

I have a 30 hour tuna trip scheduled for Sept. 23-24 out of New Jersey.I had 6 guys but 1 guy backed out at the last moment.We are driving a motor home.The guys that are going are all non smokers and drinkers.Check out www.tuna-tic.com.


----------

